
Turn Your Website Traffic into Facebook Messenger Subscribers - kozkozkoz
https://www.revoice.me
======
corobo
Fool me once.. I'm not turning anyone into Facebook anything now that it costs
upwards of £50 in boosts to reach the audience I built. Email list or bust.

~~~
kozkozkoz
Revoice is free.

~~~
corobo
Oh I'm not making a comment on revoice, I mean I'm not putting any effort into
Facebook because they'll eventually move the goalposts and you lose access to
your followers

------
forsaken
I'd rather turn them into email list subscribers, so my messages always go to
them without having to pay FB money.

~~~
kozkozkoz
You can export your subscribers to MailChimp or download a CSV file. We have a
special email address where you can send your newsletter and we make it look
good and deliver on Messenger.

So your subscribers a are yours and exportable

------
ovao
Is this a double submission? This user previously submitted this as a “Show
HN” yesterday.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15921427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15921427)

------
djsumdog
I wish people just knew what RSS was, and what RSS readers are.

With E-mail being pretty unreliable these days unless you use a big provider
(Gmail, Mailchimp, etc.)[1], people mostly uses IM tools for all their
communication (messenger, hangouts, txt, slack). Even the last company I was
at, I barely checked my e-mail and used it mostly for logs.

So something like this will pretty much turn messenger into another useless
platform people will ignore, but it's because we already ignore all those
other noisy platforms. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

[1]: [http://penguindreams.org/blog/how-google-and-microsoft-
made-...](http://penguindreams.org/blog/how-google-and-microsoft-made-email-
unreliable/)

------
unpwn
this seems like a great way to kill messenger lol

~~~
kozkozkoz
Subscription-based bots is one of their use cases. Of course, everyone has to
opt-in first.

